# I never see my pleco eat



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

I have algae wafers and he never comes to eat them...plus my gourami tear them apart before the pleco even gets a chance.
What else can I put in there that he will eat?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

What kind of pleco do you have? If it's a common one, try blanched or microwaved (10 seconds) zucchini or cucumber. Shrimp pellets, the Rich Mix from Tetra min, canned French beans and shelled cooked peas.
Some plecos eat primarily wood and others are carnivores. But since you did not specify I am thinking you got the common pleco and they are not that picky.


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

What kind of pleco are we talking here? I have found in tanks where there are other fish besides the plecos, the food gets eaten before the plec (some plecs not all) can get to it. For those types of tanks IMO it is better to feed them their food at lights out, this will give them better chance to eat some food. Does the plec look skinny?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I also want to know what type of pleco we're talking about. Most of them come out at night, so that is the best time to feed them.


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

i have a regular ol pleco...and a chocolate albino


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

yea, dont know about the choc albine pleco. But the common pleco eats pretty much anything. Had a fish die on me one time overnight and i woke up in the morning to find the pleco chewing up the remains of the little meat that was left on the skeleton. But i've fed mine romaine lettuce, algae pellets, algae from other tanks (moved him there), and even a little cucumber. He's not really that picky at all and eats pretty much anything.


----------



## mrpotato (Mar 4, 2006)

My fishes like eating the wafers too. You might want to try to feed your other fishes first before you feed your plecs. Turning off the light to feed my plecos seem to work.


----------



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

plecos are nocturnal (sp) at least the common ones are.. they like just about anything, blood worms, shrimp zuccinii, cucumbers, alge wafers, shrimp pellets at least mine does


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

When I had plecos they always came out at night and ate. Try leaving some food right before you go to bed. I used to sneak up on my tank with a flashlight to catch mine eating.. LOL


----------

